# Craftsman 32cc 2cycle wont handle a load



## michaelkent (Feb 25, 2008)

I am building a 2 wheel scooter with an old craftsman 32cc trimmer engine. I had it apart and everything looks real good and I readjusted the needle jets high and low to where it runs good. I then hook my chain to it and even when im not on it it barely wants to go past idle without dying and everything is free and not binding up (the chain or wheel). I used the smallest sprockets possible for the least amount of load on the engine on both the engine and the wheel side of the chain. I cant figure out why it runs great without a load but under load it runs like crap barely keeping afloat. The exhaust is free from depris and well as the carb and both are freshly cleaned and I also have new fuel lines and fresh fuel and oil mix. I know that is should run under my weight because i looked online at a homemade scooter engine website and there are other people running smaller engine and heavier scooter and they apparently runs just fine. Ive been putting hours and hours in everyday trying to figure this thing out and its killing me cause I want to ge this dang this running so I can ride it. Any advice or input would be appreciated as I am currently stumped. Thankz in advance

Michael Kent


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You need to have a bigger sprocket on the wheel for the least possible load on the engine. keep in mind you have a half shaft designed 32cc engine on a scooter. Normaly scooters like you have come with 49cc high torque full shaft engines. Don't expect much out of it.


----------



## michaelkent (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a large sprocket on the wheel and it was as bad or worse. I mean I can psysically push it backward under full throttle. It shouldnt be that weak with a horsepower or two you know. Actually alot of gopeds have a 32 or smaller engine and seem to runs just fine.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It could be that you have the carb set too lean, try riching it up a little to see if it makes a difference maybe opening the high speed jet 1/4-1/2 turn or until the engine starts to sound more like a 4-cycle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It could be that you have the carb set too lean, try riching it up a little to see if it makes a difference maybe opening the high speed jet 1/4-1/2 turn or until the engine starts to sound more like a 4-cycle. The more fuel you can get to efficiently fire the more power you will have. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I think both geo and justin have it right, too lean no power, and the sprocket on your wheel needs to be bigger to gear it down, it looks like you have about a 1:1 ratio which is going to be alot of load on that engine.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What kind of centrifugal clutch do you have on it??
thanks,


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I believe he is using the stock clutch from the weed trimmer itself. Those older shaped craftsman trimmers had clutches if I remember correctly from working on similar models.
I have never seen a scooter with a smaller then 49cc engine on it. But I have been wrong in the past. I suggest trying a chainsaw engine, a 45cc stihl or homelite would do excellent. The problem with a weed trimmer engine is its not designed to be under heavy load. Put it under too much load and the carb simply cannot keep up with the demand...Add a bigger carb and you will probably end up burning the motor up and melting some plasic. Thats my advice


----------



## michaelkent (Feb 25, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> It could be that you have the carb set too lean, try riching it up a little to see if it makes a difference maybe opening the high speed jet 1/4-1/2 turn or until the engine starts to sound more like a 4-cycle. The more fuel you can get to efficiently fire the more power you will have. Have a good one. Geo


Im kinda new to two stroke engines but have been a mechanic for quite a few years and went to wyo tech when I was younger. I always understood that 14.7:1 is perfect and slightly leaner is better for power but then you start detonating unless you can use something like a higher octane gas. also I have a little saw with a 36cc motor and wondering if that might do better than the weedeater engine. I started with a Ryobi 31cc but figured the craftsman was a better motor, plus it ran alot better.

Im maby gonna try and delete the clutch so its solid and try the push off method. I have a feeling the weights in the clutch are slipping because I looked at them and they wear is not all the way around the weight where it contacts. It would die when I stop but I might be able to just push off and start it again, but I dont know how fast I would have to push it to get it going. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You might want to do the math on engine rpm, engine sprocket size, wheel sprocket size and wheel circumference.
The clutch may need stronger springs to allow engine to rev higher before engage.


----------



## michaelkent (Feb 25, 2008)

yes the spring is one solid spring in a circle connecting the two weights inward. it is pretty weak looking.


----------

